

DynamoDB - Parallel Scans, 4x Cheaper Reads, Other Good News - yureka
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/05/amazon-dynamodb-parallel-scans-and-other-good-news.html

======
pvnick
We've been considering deploying a few things on dynamo within the near
future. Anybody with some experience have any recommendations or words of
caution?

~~~
RyanZAG
Make sure you can afford it - DynamoDB can get very expensive fairly quickly
as data size grows. Admittedly I last used it over a year ago and for a small
company - but eventually we had to pull the plug because of the high costs.

I'd recommend estimating how much you think it will cost you, and then 10X
that value. If that value is going to be hard to cover, stick with something
else. If you're working for a Fortune 500 however, Dynamo is very nice.

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
What is expensive about Dynamo exactly? Read, storage? Something else?

------
alimoeeny
Isn't this old news already? it happened a week ago and I think Jef Bar posted
it to HN at the time.

